# Rayovac Sportsman flashlight.



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought my dad the 4 watt 3 C cell light made by Rayovac for Christmas.  It is very bright and claims a 60 hour runtime on low of a pretty bright 80 lumens.  the only drwback would the size, but the 3 C batteries contribute to the long runtime.  Even with the 3 C batteries in there it is still pretty light.  Best thing is you can find them all day for under $30.  I'm getting myself one asap.


----------

